# WYOMING ANTELOP HUNT



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My cuz from wyoming stoped by my house on sunday.He told me to put in for antelope over there for unite 94. Im woundering if any one has hunted this unite and what kind of bucks will we be seeing. He has hunted it and got a good buck.Im not after a trophy. We will be hunting with bows. Thanks for any info you can gave me. This will be my first big game hunt out of state.There will be me and my buddy that just starting out bow hunting.thanks guys.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hunted that unit a couple of years ago for a doe antelope and had a blast. There are antelope all over. We just had to decide which herd to go after, as with a doe it didn't matter about size of doe  . There is plenty of good bucks in there as well. If your not trophy hunting, it shoudn't take you very long. Although with a bow it will deffinately be more difficult. How many points do you have?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Our family has harvested 35 to 40 antelope from 94, maybe more. I got one with a handgun there last season. It's OK, come on over. Lots of BLM ground, good places to set up for archery. 

Be sure to check the drawing odds on the Wyoming G&F website. 

93 and 95 have better bucks than 94 but odds on drawing are not as good. 

100 (Evanston north) is hard to draw. 99 (Evanston south) is easy to draw but all the goats are on private ground. 

98 (Cokeville to Kemmerer) is good, but they cut back on the numbers of tags. 

Mature bucks average 13 1/2 to 14" in Southwest Wyoming, a few 15" bucks here and there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no point it are first time doing this. My cuz is helping me out with it sent he lives over there. I will be talking to him more about it on sunday when i see him. What are chance of draw for the non res on that unite?thanks guys keep up the infor coming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ........ What are chance of draw for the non res on that unite?.......


Check it out here:
http://gf.state.wy.us/wildlife/hunting/ ... /index.asp


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Another Q is how much is it. my understanding and the way I read it is just under 300 dollars and you can take any antelope? Thanks for the help guys this is my first time doing this and I just want to make shure im understanding thing right and get as much info on this as I can.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

non-res antelope $272.00
conservation stamp $ 12.50
application fee $ 14.00
big game archery permit $ 30.00

total *$328.50*

Good grief, I've owned cars that didn't cost that much!

The Wyoming Game & Fish gets all their monies from licenses, fees, fines, etc., none from the General Fund (which, by the way, is fat with mineral royalties). Around 65% of that revenue comes from non-residents.

"Come on down."


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

can you put in as a group ? Sorry for all of these Q. thanks for your help.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, "any antelope" can be harvested. Group or "party" applications are accepted. I plan on doing that as well next year. I was going to hunt this last season but my friend blew an axle in his truck at the time of applications, so he didn't have any money. So we just bought a point this year. I am excited to go.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was looking forward to going. But after talking to the wife it sounds liek it going to be a couple years befor I can go. but im still going to get every thing figerd out and so on. thanks for all teh info and keep them coming..


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

If your going to put off going for a couple of years then I would recommend buying points for the species you want to hunt. Wyoming is the most expensive state to do so, but if you want to hunt there in the future, it's worth it IMO. July to September are the months to buy points.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good advice sauve300! I bought my first point for elk in Wyoming last summer. After I draw LE elk here in Utah in 2008, I hopefully will be able to draw a Wyoming tag in 2009! Greedy? Hell yes!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys.i guess i will have to buy some points.


----------

